# My clarki clown hosting in a feather duster.



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

Just took this last night

VIDEO0004.flv video by adaylatepa - Photobucket


----------



## maximus1006 (Apr 19, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

i think its funny, ive never seen them host in a feather duster, let alone the worm seems too not care.


----------



## CoralFragger (May 16, 2010)

Funny! They'll host in just about anything though.


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm really surprised the feather duster doesn't mind. Cool video!


----------



## Nicole85 (Aug 17, 2009)

haha your voice sounds funny


----------

